# Mortgage question



## expatinwaiting (May 18, 2015)

I move to the UAE in a couple of months, i am selling my house in the UK as it will be too big for my daughter to live in alone, I want to buy a smaller house in the UK for her to live in and for my wife when she comes home to visit for a couple of months over the summer months.

Is it possible to get a mortgage on a UK property whilst working in the UAE?

Has anyone completed a similar transaction who could point out any pitfalls?

many thanks


----------

